# Photography



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hiya all,

I was wondering what the photography bussiness is like inn austrailia? Is it a high demand position? Good pay? 

Im coming over is 2013! And will be bring my SLR and equipment to take some amazing pictures to remind me of my travels for years to come! Maybe selling pictures or working as a photographer to earn money for my travels

Any one got any info that will help! Would be most grateful

Kellyanne xx


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Photography is a passion of mine, never just got the time to focus on a subject.
I like pictures of houses. Maybe you could work temp on the company. Present some stuff on the forum for all to see. Who knows you might be getting in a little earlier than planned.

cheers


----------

